# Prep and Line Cook for Brewpub in Chicago



## JoannaJancz

*Twisted Hippo Brewery & Eatery is seeking kitchen staff! *

Email [email protected] with your resume if you are interested in the positions below! We offer competitive wages, health insurance and paid time off.

We are located at 2925 W Montrose Avenue in Chicago, IL. 
*
Prep Cook*
Seeking FT and PT prep cooks for busy brewpub kitchen that feeds up to 130 seats at a time. Fun, fast paced, innovative and creative environment with advancement opportunities available and encouraged. Previous experience not required. Food Handler certificates required and Certified Kitchen Managers are a plus. Weekend and evening hours are required.

 Requirements 
· Basic knife skills and knowledge of kitchen terminology 
· Desire for learning and growth in the kitchen 
· Basic knowledge of standard kitchen sanitation practices 
· Ability to operate kitchen equipment and appliances 
· Ability to understand and execute written recipes with precision and consistency
· High level of organization skills 
· Team player but also self-directed when needed 
· Ability to work well and quickly under pressure 
· Ability to stand for long hours in a hot confined environment
· Ability to lift up to 50lbs unassisted 
· Other duties as assigned

*Line cook*
Seeking FT and PT line cooks for busy brewpub kitchen that feeds up to 130 seats at a time. Fun, fast paced, innovative .and creative environment with advancement opportunities available and encouraged. Previous experience preferred but not required. Current Food Handler certificates required and Certified Kitchen Manger Certification is a plus. Weekend and evening hours are required.

 Requirements
· Basic cooking skills and knowledge of kitchen terminology
· Basic familiarity with industry best practices
· Desire for learning and growth in the kitchen
· Basic knowledge of standard kitchen sanitation practices 
· Ability to operate kitchen equipment and appliances 
· Clear and direct communication skills 
· High level of organization skills 
· Team player but also self-directed when needed 
· Ability to work well and quickly under pressure 
· Ability to stand for long hours in a hot confined environment 
· Ability to lift up to 50lbs unassisted 
· Accurately and consistently preparing dishes from established recipes
· Directing prep cooks in daily prep needs and levels
· Other duties as assigned


----------

